# Evernote



## fredtgreco (Jun 23, 2008)

Anybody use this? Seems pretty neat.

Remember everything. | Evernote Corporation


----------



## raekwon (Jun 23, 2008)

I've been using it for the past month or so. I like it, but probably haven't tapped its full potential.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 23, 2008)

raekwon said:


> I've been using it for the past month or so. I like it, but probably haven't tapped its full potential.



How do you use it? What platforms?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 23, 2008)

I've been using it for about a year. I'm running the 2.2 version on XP, not the newer version.

The neatest function is that I can block text from websites and hit the clipper check button, and it puts it into a note with a link to the original. I find it very useful for online research.

I wish it would link to things on my hard drive, but I haven't figured out how to do that. The search function works instantly, and if you pay for the program it will even pick up most handwritten notes (the trial version lets you do this for 60 days, I think--I pdf scanned a bunch of notes and it found key words even in my scrawl).

If you do a lot of internet research and need notes, it is the simplest thing I've found.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 23, 2008)

Have either of you (or anyone else) used Zotero? How does that compare to Evernote?

I guess I am looking for something to help organize note taking, quote taking etc. I don't need hyper search features - I have X1. Is Evernote better than Zotero? Or just different? Do people use both?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 23, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Have either of you (or anyone else) used Zotero? How does that compare to Evernote?
> 
> I guess I am looking for something to help organize note taking, quote taking etc. I don't need hyper search features - I have X1. Is Evernote better than Zotero? Or just different? Do people use both?



I hadn't heard of it 'til now. It looks interesting too. There are so many applications to learn! (I'm working with Casemap right now too--which is a pricey lawyer product, but I think Evernote can do about 70% of what Casemap does for no cost).

BTW, I went back and read the help notes to Evernote and found how to link to my hard drive.

As for quote taking, I used Evernote recently for a fairly large paper with more than 100 footnotes. I put the citations and the quotes in Evernote and it was easy later to plug them into the paper. I suspect that you can do the same thing with Zotero, from the looks of its website, plus it also looks like it has more features, like citation exports rather than cut and paste. The advanced search looks interesting--it may be almost a complete replacement for Casemap.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 23, 2008)

And then of course there is OneNote. Not free, but since I have Office 2007, essentially free. I hear you on the learning curve. I'm trying to decide what would be best, and then only learn one!


----------

